# Blood Reaver (Spoilers)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm so very very sad 

Loved the book but the death of one particular character brought a tear to my eye.

I'll let you guess who, but I wish he hadn't, he was braver than any space marine in the book.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Im guessing Hound?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Im guessing Hound?


Yes, he was awesome. I wish he'd been kept alive for the next novel.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Its a shame what happens to Uzas in that scene :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Rathios1337 said:


> Its a shame what happens to Uzas in that scene :laugh:


Didn't he just get knocked out?

What happened to Maruc btw, I know he got thrown like Hound did but it sounded like he survived or something.


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

Maruc got his skull dashed open

I was gutted that Vandred died.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Moriar the Forsaken said:


> Maruc got his skull dashed open
> 
> I was gutted that Vandred died.


He could still survive that tho couldn't he?


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> He could still survive that tho couldn't he?


Here is an excerpt:





> He slammed Maruc against the wall, breaking his head open, and tossed the ragdoll body into the sick fluid pool.


Well basically I think that even if Maruc did not die from the impact itself he probably would have died from his brain matter spilling out from a shattered skull, and even if he did not die from that he would have drowned in the fluid pool because he was left there for quite a while.

Actually I think if he can survive his brains spilling out drowning would be nothing rofl


----------

